# How do I start a forum in my webiste?



## zegulas (Aug 20, 2007)

I have made a website, now I want to include a forum in it, how to do that?
I mean how to start a forum now??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 20, 2007)

IS this your webstite *www.parkourmumbai.blogspot.com/ ??

Hmm you can start your forum, the same way you started your blog like using sites forumer.com etc. 

It would be also great if you start with self hosted blog and forum. You can easily install Forum and Blog scripts using Tools such as Fantastico which is availble in most hosting Control Panels


----------



## zegulas (Aug 21, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> IS this your webstite *www.parkourmumbai.blogspot.com/ ??



No, that isn't my website da, its my blog!
I have another website.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

get some hosting and a good domain and use phpbb or smf.. Or some cms like joomla..
Or use some readymade forum maker


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey you are the same guy chatting about Parkour thing on YIM na ..??


----------



## ahref (Aug 21, 2007)

If your hosting does not provide fantastico or similar tool, download phpbb forum script from *www.phpbb.com/, upload it on your web space and install it.


----------



## zegulas (Sep 11, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hey you are the same guy chatting about Parkour thing on YIM na ..??




YES, i m the same guy, u remember me???

i m using godaddy's free hosting, which i got with the domain (everything from godaddy)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2007)

There was an article on Parkour yesterday in Navi Mumbai Times .. Read it and you'll find two more guys sharing your passion ..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think godaddy's free hosting would allow to run PHP scripts.


----------



## reachrishikh (Sep 29, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> It would be also great if you start with self hosted blog and forum.


How do you do that?
And how do you do 'self-hosting'?

BTW, how long does GoDaddy provide free hosting with their domains, zegulas? And what hosting are you going to choose after the free hosting period is over? 
I'm looking for a good, reliable, free hosting provider myself.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 29, 2007)

Self hosting means, buy hosting and host your blog yourself instead of blogger.com or wordpres.com


----------



## zegulas (Oct 2, 2007)

reachrishikh there is no deadline as till when they will provide free hosting.


----------



## reachrishikh (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think you got what I said.

When you say there is no deadline as till when they will provide free hosting, you mean there is no deadline as to the scheme, wherin they provide limited free hosting to new customers who purchase domain names through them. 

What I meant was, for what time period are such customers allowed free hosting? They are sellers of hosting products themselves, they can't provide unlimited free hosting to every new customer that comes their way, and buys domain names through them, can they? There has to be a limit as to how much 'free' hosting they provide, either in terms of features, or in terms of the time period for which free hosting is provided, or both.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 7, 2007)

They will provide free hosting till you host the domain with them. If you keep the domain with them for 15 years, hosting will be free for 15 years. But mind you hosting is ad supported not ad free.


----------



## reachrishikh (Oct 8, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> They will provide free hosting till you host the domain with them.


That's great! I should have gone with them for my own domains in the first place.
Anyway, I don't keep credit cards, and I don't see how companies not domiciled in India accept any other modes of payment.



D'you know Zegulas, you actually beat me to registering the parkourmumbai.com domain by a month, and I had to settle for the co.in instead. That's another reason I couldn't go with GoDaddy, they don't do local domains for every country. Pity!


----------



## zegulas (Oct 11, 2007)

ya, i saw ur website nice man...
but content is really very less as of now!
we hav to do something.


----------



## reachrishikh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, the website isn't up at all right now, it's still in the design phase. I just put up some test pages, and one location-pics page because those guys needed to know what the place we were practicing at looked like. I still have to do a lot of work on it.

That's the reason I haven't announced it yet on the communities.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok,to install a forum,you will need PHP and MySQL support by ur webhost!
Once u have that,u can download forum softawre such as phpBB,Simple Machines Forum,etc.These two are free. If you are willing pay,then u can buy vBulletin(which is used on this forum) fpr something like 700 to 8000 rs!(I may be wrong about the figures).

There are extensive tutorials available on websites about forum installation!plz google them!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 13, 2007)

If you want to be correct abt the prices, then don't quote in RS. Dollar to Rs rate changes everyday.

vbulletin license costs 80$ for leased license(you will need to renew after 1 year)
and 160$ for owned license(you will need to renew after 1 year for 35$ only if you need updates. If you don't need updates, don't renew.)

There is also a paid popular forum - IPB(Invision PowerBoard)
Costs 149.99$ for standard license(need to renew after 6 months for 25$)
Buiness license costs 299.99$ and you will need to renew after 6 months for 50$.


----------

